# Jigging rod for a JX



## AdamTXG (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I know this topic has been covered but I've researched myself blue in the face and I'm still unsure, so I figured I'd ask and see what you guys think.

I need a rod for an Avet JX loaded with 65lb braid. I've narrowed it down to a budget friendly FTU Hopper or Sea Magic but I'm not sure which model would suit me best. I would be using 6 - 10 oz jigs for blackfin & yellowfin tuna at night; grouper, AJ and whatever else wants to eat a jig during the day.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Look at the pinnacle marine spiral. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sea Magic is the better rod. Take a look at the Okuma Cedros, super nice for the money!!


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeker hercules 60h 70h or the xh if your gonna bottomfish too. A bit heavy but if you want the backbone to match the drag for the jx and the capability to turn something big or go to a heavier jig.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

justindfish said:


> Look at the pinnacle marine spiral.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


X2 I bought the 2 piece with metal detachable butt and it is awesome. Just got back from Venice couple weeks ago and used it pairs with a talica 20 and it put a hurtin on a couple 65-70 lb YF, 7 ft shark(possibly dusky), and many many blackfin. Awesome power and great feel. Id buy another

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...d-loader-load-test-video-pinnacle-marine.html

I also have a sea magic rod. Good stuff too. Its just a hit or miss if Chris has what you need in stock


----------



## AdamTXG (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm interesting, I suppose I have more researching to do now. But I was also wondering what gram rating would work best for me? 400g maybe?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

For tuna, I seldom use heavier than 300g even for several hundred lb tuna 
for blackfin, I sometimes use 3 0 4 oz small jigs and rarely use heavier than 200g for them.

For rod, I would use light rods rated 200g or 250g for more fun.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I run a see magic tuna hunter special and jx with 80# braid. It's not for sale for the simple fact that I love it. Has the backbone to turn fish and tip to jig. Hopper has had some reliability issues in the past, but still great rods. 

I vote sea magic.


----------

